# Serrada Eskrima: Khalid Khan: FAST Lock & Block-Antonio



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 5, 2008)

[yt]WqZ0_Emol1A[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice fluid movements Thank you Brian


----------



## arnisador (Feb 5, 2008)

Those are some short sticks!


----------

